# golden starting to howl



## gkosowitz (Oct 8, 2008)

My golden has started this new habit of howling. It's so loud, it sounds almost like it's coming out of our tv, but it's from our dog. Has anyone experienced their golden howling and what it means?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've only heard Caue howl a couple of times and both times it was a passing siren that set him off. Do you know what triggers your dog to howl?


----------



## gkosowitz (Oct 8, 2008)

The first time, he was totally asleep. The other times, it's been at people working at the house. He looks right at them and howls.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Both of ours do it when D/H squeaks the tennis ball... They come running up to him, throw their heads up like wolves and let loose.. It is really hilarious. Tails wagging, I don't think it hurts their ears, they seem to enjoy it. One of my bridge dogs did this when we played " doot da doo " with the empty toilet paper rolls. Too funny! Never a dull moment around this house!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have one that howl's and it's Charlie not the Golden's. He don't like the sirens going off.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama does little howls in his sleep. I think it is so cute. Havent ever had a dog that howls like that.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my husband has tried everything to get our girls to howl. his parents beagle is very vocal & will carry out an entire "howling" conversation with him. he keeps trying with Layla & Blush, but we haven't even gotten half a howl yet!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> my husband has tried everything to get our girls to howl. his parents beagle is very vocal & will carry out an entire "howling" conversation with him. he keeps trying with Layla & Blush, but we haven't even gotten half a howl yet!


Find a childs toy flute.. that is what got me bridge dogs going at first.. the children would play it and they would join in!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our neighbor's wolf/GSD hybrid howls, and it electrifies Tango. She tilts her head from side to side, and pays intense attention, however she doesnt try to howl back. Finn and Tally could care less and just ignore.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Our neighbor's wolf/GSD hybrid howls, and it electrifies Tango. She tilts her head from side to side, and pays intense attention, however she doesn't try to howl back. Finn and Tally could care less and just ignore.


We searched for howling videos on youtube & cranked up the volume, trying to get the girls to join in. we just got that intense stare & head tilting.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

My girls howl when the sirens go off. They never used to, but my husky mix does it everytime. She has a beautiful howl, much like a wolf. She will sit on top of her box, throw her head back and howl. The Golden girls apparently decided it looked like fun, so if they are outside when the sirens go off and she starts, they join in now. Berkley's howl isn't half bad, but Honey's is pathetic. They don't have the pretty wolf howl, they have kind of a barking/choking/howling thing. LOL!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a singer/howler. He howls more often than he barks and it is loud. He can even howl in tune! Our other golden usually joins in barking, but if they really get into it he will also begin to howl in a lower pitched tone. Their commotion always brings a smile (except if I'm on the phone). When we open our door so the dogs can look out the storm door I enjoy seeing passer by reactions when a howl fest is going on inside.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My daughter was in fourth grade last year and they were learning the recorder. She would practice at home and that is when we discovered Sadie love to join in. 

This year my daughter is in 5th grade band, she chose the clarinet, while my other daughter had the flute and my son the trumpet. For a few days there I had my son pull out his trumpet and he played a few songs. Sadie joined in. lol My oldest daughter pulled out her flute, Sadie joined in.

So no matter what instrument was being played, she likes to join in on the fun. She is howling but I think she loves it and is singing along.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Our golden Chivas (at the bridge) used to howl at everything. The piano especially. Singing "happy birthday" was always funny. It just seemed like he liked to sing along, that's all. Bailey howls at sirens, it's a creepy howl though. Very spooky, coyote type of howl. My sister's boxer howls at singing too, it's hilarious. His mouth is all gums and he makes the cutest face when he howls


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> my husband has tried everything to get our girls to howl. his parents beagle is very vocal & will carry out an entire "howling" conversation with him. he keeps trying with Layla & Blush, but we haven't even gotten half a howl yet!


Same with my DH. He tried for 7 months with Gaius, and failed. He's determined to get Gibson to do it. So far, he only tilts his head side to side. The only time he lets out howls is, sadly, when he's in his crate and I leave out of his sight. It's a distressed howl and makes me sad. DH thinks it's Gibson calling out his location to me, since obviously, Mom can't find him.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jallo Girl howls sometimes when there are certain types of sirens going off. Something else they will how at, if you live near an airport sometimes the turbine engine emits a high pitch noise that will get them howling.*


----------



## runner (Oct 9, 2012)

Gazoo is 9 months old and started howling....only when he is outside....i'd like to know what it means...does anyone know what it means?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my girls is a howler but only outside. It is usually when a siren goes off that will get her started. The funny thing is, as soon as she starts, you will hear all of the other dogs in the neighborhood howling as well. It is like they are communicating with each other. There is something so primal about it. To stand there and listen to dogs howling back and forth. 
She doesn't howl in the house or with the piano so I don't know about that sort of howling. Just outside when she hears the sirens.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Either too much time spent with coyotes or she is trying out for the Met. :wave:


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

My golden is almost 9 and she has alwaya howled when a certain type of fire engine or ambulance comes by or she sees the foxes in the back field, she rarely ever does it in the house. Usually she is sitting on the top step of the deck just howling away. I love ot when she does it. To me it is a communication thing.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Tucker howls when my 9 year old son is practicing his scale runs on the piano. It's really funny - he'll stop everything he's doing (even if he's eating - mid chomp) and start up. Even if he's asleep, he'll let it out quietly if my son starts practicing those scales. I want to know this - anyone have any idea? - are dogs happy when they howl, or are they agitated, or can it vary depending on the dog???????


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My bear used to howl whenever I left the house. It started out fairly quiet but gets pretty loud quickly. And it sounds like she is being tortured. The first time I ever heard it I was out running at 5am and was coming around the corner and heard her. I sprinted the rest of the way home because I thought she was in pain. She just wagged her tail when she saw me. I mentioned it to my neighbors and they said she did it every morning for a few minutes when I left for work. They said they could only hear her if it was summer and both my and their windows were open.... So in her case, it was separation anxiety I guess.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey tried howling a couple of times when he was a youngin' (about a year old). I was living with roommates at the time and Jersey spent most of his time in my room with me when one of them was home (she was a pain). I would leave him loose in my room for a few minutes while I had to do something in another part of the house and he would howl for me to come back. He sounded like a cow moo-ing! It was by far the funniest noise I have ever heard in my life. He only did it 2 or 3 times ever... I wish I could have gotten it on tape somehow!

Ozzie (not a golden) is my howler. I remember when we went to the golden national in 2011, he started howling when I took Jersey out to warm up and again to go in the ring for rally and he started howling (he does this at agility trials too... though he settles much more quickly now than he did back then). He howled and howled... and was the ONLY dog in the entire building doing so. I kept telling him "Ssshhhhhh!!! They're going to figure out you're not a golden and kick you out!!" LOL 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## DPekol (Mar 15, 2010)

This is the first Golden we've had that howls. Kirby likes to talk to fire trucks and anything else with a siren. He also will howl most nights in the middle of the night. From what I have gathered, scientifically speaking, dogs howl to find their packs and let them know where they are. It's not because the sirens hurt their ears. He is just responding to another pack-mate. He sleeps downstairs at night, and its dark. I have noticed that if he falls asleep in his chair, then moves to his normal sleeping spot for the rest of the night, he howls during transition. I think he wakes up and feels lost since its dark. I used to check on him but I think its a half-a-sleep reaction.


----------



## Bella1234 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Golden Retriever Howling*

My male Golden Retriever is howling all the time. He started off just howling in his sleep. Now, when he is outside, he howls all the time. My poor neighbors:uhoh:. What can I do?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Are you leaving him outside, alone, for long periods of time?


----------

